# my bearded dragon wont drink



## justin fisk (Oct 9, 2009)

can anyone help or give me advice caus my bearded dragon never seems to drink and the last couple of days when i have sprayed him on his rock he only seems so tick the rock or i have to hold him over his water bowl is that normal or not or do they not tend to drink much water


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If he doesnt look dehydrated, then its fine. You cant make him drink!!! Take him out every few days for a bath. He'll be cool


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dragons don't really need to drink as they get enough water from their food. I think the most moisture they get is from crickets but I'm not sure. Some do drink but the ones I have kept have never drank. I make sure they get plenty of baths as they absorb water through their skin. It also helps them to shed easier. A shallow water dish changed daily should always be offered, reguardless of the animal drinking or not.


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I've only ever seen my beardies drink from their water bowl a small number of times, and rarely without me splashing the water for them so they can see it - I think the only time was when I first got my female, as soon as I put her in the viv she ran straight to the water bowl for a drink! It's completely normal for them not to drink from their water bowl though. Mine sometimes drink the water when I bath them, or my male will drink droplets I put on his nose if I splash the water first.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

justin fisk said:


> can anyone help or give me advice caus my bearded dragon never seems to drink and the last couple of days when i have sprayed him on his rock he only seems so tick the rock or i have to hold him over his water bowl is that normal or not or do they not tend to drink much water


I have had my Beardie since he was 8 weeks old he is now he is now nearly 4 years old and has never had a water bowl let alone had a drink.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A lot of lizards won't drink from a bowl- spraying onto rocks or plants seems to work. But, as lots of people have said, beardies are desert reptiles, and get most of their water from their prey. Give a water bowl anyway, but don't worry if he doesn't use it much, if he seems healthy.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a queston, surely it isnt the best idea to spray the dragon as it could raise the humidity in the viv?? 

Oh and as other people have said many beardies dont drink from the water bowl but i think a shallow water dish should be put in the viv just as an option for them. As long as they are healthyl and not dehydrated everything will be ok!! If you didnt want to do this then a bath for them will help.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I have seven beardies and only one of them has ever used a water dish.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont really know anything about beardies or their care, but I have read on here a lot of people dont recommend a water bowl for beadies due to them being suceptible to RI. I would imagine spraying would pose a greater threat than water bowl and I would just stick to giving it a bath every few days. Just to aid with shedding and a bit of excercise!


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

all i do to give my bds water is i have a spray bottle and i hold it above ther head and let it drip on to ther nose 3 of mine know when i get the bottle out they sit and lick the drops from the bottle nd my other 3 drink from the rocks i have a spray bottle from willkinsons 1.50 ! : victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

CBR1100XX said:


> I have had my Beardie since he was 8 weeks old he is now he is now nearly 4 years old and has never had a water bowl let alone had a drink.:whistling2:


Same, I had my BD from 8 weeks old to 2yrs old. I never offered a water bowl/spraying


----------

